# Supercharger...



## jer3myj (Nov 3, 2009)

Heyy, I did not buy my maxima yet, but i'm still researching things that can be done with them. i currently drive a 2001 spyder. anyways i was wondering if this supercharger kit by stillen can be used on an automatic maxima.

http://www.**************.com/nissan/2000_2003_maxima/performance/turbos_and_superchargers/supercharger_kits/stillen/stil00043287.html
can someone tell me please and thanks


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Yes you can supercharge a Maxima. I cant see the link you posted though. But with an auto it may get frustrating because just when you start to reach full boost the trans will shift to the next gear. I'd rather have a manual with that application.


----------



## jer3myj (Nov 3, 2009)

ohh truu truu
yea idk why the link didnt work, it was for the supercharger made by stillen


----------



## qwik4asix (Nov 9, 2009)

Superchargers reach full boost by about 1500-1700rpm as they are crank driven, not exhaust driven like a turbo. No issues with an auto and a supercharger!!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Ok, maybe I didnt make it clear enough. With an auto you cant get _full potential of boost up to redline_ like you can with a manual transmission. With the variable intake manifold 5th gens have the ability to make power up through the upper portions of the power band. But with the auto transmission shifting to a higher gear before it reaches redline (aside from 1st to 2nd gear changes), it would seem to be frustrating during spirited drives.


----------



## qwik4asix (Nov 9, 2009)

True. Trans-Go shift kit is $120 and would fix that problem. The reality of it is most people won't drive their cars at or near redline during normal driving, which is why superchargers are an attractive add on for normal, stoplight to stoplight stuff and "spirited" driving. they make all their power down low in the rpm range. Higher rpm doesn't mean more power with a supercharger. But, why are we even debating this??? The guy hasn't even bought a Maxima yet!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

LOL. You have good points as well. And there's nothing like the instant power of an SC setup, short of all motor. The shift kit with the stock pulley on the SC would probably be ok. It wouldnt put out too much power to need an upgraded tranny from like NRH.


----------



## jer3myj (Nov 3, 2009)

yeaa i wont have enpugh dough till like feb or march =[[


----------

